# Automation



## Hoot24 (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi Everybody.... I am looking for recommendations for specific electronics to run a point to point trolley run, with regular ole DC. My scale maybe HO, O or G.... haven't really decided yet. I have seen some posts here online where there are wiring diagrams to make-your-own but that is just a little past what I am comfortable doing. There are also a bunch of reviews on this and that brand, but everything seems to get picked apart. I would like to buy an "relatively affordable" control that slows a trolley down to a stop at one end, then waits there for an adjustable amount of time, and then slowly start up to go the other way. Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## ktcards (Sep 22, 2012)

Hoot24 said:


> Hi Everybody.... I am looking for recommendations for specific electronics to run a point to point trolley run, with regular ole DC. My scale maybe HO, O or G.... haven't really decided yet. I have seen some posts here online where there are wiring diagrams to make-your-own but that is just a little past what I am comfortable doing. There are also a bunch of reviews on this and that brand, but everything seems to get picked apart. I would like to buy an "relatively affordable" control that slows a trolley down to a stop at one end, then waits there for an adjustable amount of time, and then slowly start up to go the other way. Any suggestions? Thanks!


Bakatronics has hundreds of control kits for many applications.

http://www.bakatronics.com/shop/

Ray


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Bachmann makes a ready-to-run trolley set up with auto reverse.
Check it out on the Bachmann web site.
Bob


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

cool idea! will have to look into some of these things myself


----------



## Hoot24 (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks for the input. The problem I have seen with these electronics is that the stops and starts are too abrupt. I am looking for something smooooooth..... Is there such a device made??? Thanks.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Hoot24 said:


> Thanks for the input. The problem I have seen with these electronics is that the stops and starts are too abrupt. I am looking for something smooooooth..... Is there such a device made??? Thanks.


You can add resistors to the track so that there is a stepped effect on the amount of voltage received by the train. I.E. use a resistor every 2 inches causing the voltage to gradually increase to full power. Maybe not the best solution but it might work. 

I have a no name one and found that using a flywheel engine at low speed it was not that noticeable.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It you want smooth ,run you engine slower. It would help and step down each track section. Stepping down is tricky a lot of heat is given off in the resistance. There are transformers that have the gradual start and stop. No idea how that works, never seen a circuit for it either. I think you are boarding the Enterprise about now.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Or just have the ends of the trolley line hidden so you don't see the sudden start/stop. The trolley just appears to be coming into the scene or leaving.


----------

